# Please post pics of cinder block stands



## mcwang84 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi. I'm getting a 75 gallon tank with 5 red bellies. I've decided to make a cinder block stand because it's cheap and easy. Plus, I think it will look cool. If you own a cinder block stand can you please post a pic of it. Don't know exactly how I want to do it so I need some different pics to look at. Thanks!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

mcwang84 said:


> Hi. I'm getting a 75 gallon tank with 5 red bellies. I've decided to make a cinder block stand because it's cheap and easy. Plus, I think it will look cool. If you own a cinder block stand can you please post a pic of it. Don't know exactly how I want to do it so I need some different pics to look at. Thanks!


i dont have one any more but they are cool but they keep the tank real low at least the way i did it i wouldnet trust it 3 cinder blocks high end to end


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

My cinderblock stand, 55 gallon, with and without false front


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow zip thats wicked,, i never though of that idea......whats these blocks worth if you gotta buy them?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

cueball said:


> wow zip thats wicked,, i never though of that idea......whats these blocks worth if you gotta buy them?


any were from 2.50 cents to 5 bucks depending on quality

oh nice idea for the false front thats diy if i ever saw it

also mcwang i would put a center stack of these cinders for a 75


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Great looking set up Zip


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that's one nice idea there...


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks, I designed it that way since I was in college and wanted something I could easily break down and transport in my car between home and college. I also needed a place for my 20 gallon feeder tank since I had P's even back then.

I built it over 20 yrs ago, but can't quite bring myself to toss it out, even though it's not much more than cinderblocks and plywood.


----------

